# audison vrx 4.300.2 vs arc audio se 4200



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello my friends,
i'm running my front stage off an audison vrx 4.300 now and they sound so smooth and clean! i'd like to know if has anybody had any experience with both? what are your thoughts?
thanks


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

anybody???


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

i haven't tested a 4200 se, but the Audison VRx's tend to be on the smooth/neutral side of things.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

So, you already have a very high-end amp, and it sounds great. What exactly is the issue, here?


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> So, you already have a very high-end amp, and it sounds great. What exactly is the issue, here?


don't get me wrong, the audison sounds great! but i want to test something different because i've seen many rave reviews about the ARC SE series!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Assuming they have about the same power output, I can't imagine that you would hear a difference.


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

I've previously run the Audison VRx's and now currently run 2 Arc 4200SE's. These are the last amps I'll ever buy, though it would be nice if I had another 1 or 2 of them.

The Audison is good, and a clever design (with the open PCB and expansion modules) but is getting long in the tooth. IMO there isnt much on the market that can compete with the 4200. Brute power, transparency (which the VRx doesnt have), and oh so much headroom. Just keeps on keeping on.

Plus they look heaps better than the VRx as well. Comparitively, you'll have to buy the Chrome Shadow at a higher price to get the same subtle look. Seriously, who has a baby-blue boot? Black and silver is almost a factory interior colour for every car these days....

I wont waste your time by telling you how they sound in comparison to each other, because I'm a firm believer in not selecting amps based on sonics. Just note that the VRx, out of the box, is NOT transparent. I like listening to the recording, not the stereo.


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

thank you!
do you think does the ARC have the clarity of the audison?


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

The Arc is as transparent as they get. If its there, the Arc will play it. 

I still dont understand why you are asking though. You've got your amps.....

If you keep buying, yet keep asking these questions, you'll never stop buying...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

It can greatly depend on the speaker you use and the sound that you will find natural/truthfull to YOU.

For me the Vrx and new LRx are on the notably colored side of things (from my interpretation). I find Arc's XXK and SE(as well as TRU's) to be much more transparent and ballsy, more in line with what i know the old school amps to perform like(old school PPI etc..) Or should I say 'American' sound? Not in any way discrediting a European who believes Audison, DLS etc.. are what a neutral amplifier or products sound like.

I see Audisons as more of a 'designer' amp that to serve its purpose without sounding colored should be mated to other components that compliment them. No wonder they were good match to speakers with mid to upper trebble bite(i.e focal), i would venture to say colder/forward sounding speakers mbq, and some Lotus Ref guys seem to like them. Sure, amplifiers shouldnt color the sound- but lets face it these are region centric companies, that taylor their products based on what they know: their culture, their music, their sound... Like speaker companies...they are not retarded, they know how to make a low distortion driver....and if they all followed the same guidelines, every speaker would sound the same.


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

thank for the replies,
my front stage is the iridium 6.2, they sound very nice with the audison but i think they will sound even better with the SE! warmth of DLS+transparency of the ARC's!
3.5max, how do you compare the audison Vrx line to the ARC FD line? are the vrx line much better in terms of sq?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

farshad said:


> thank for the replies,
> my front stage is the iridium 6.2, they sound very nice with the audison but i think they will sound even better with the SE! warmth of DLS+transparency of the ARC's!
> 3.5max, how do you compare the audison Vrx line to the ARC FD line? are the vrx line much better in terms of sq?


FD= XXK.

To me the SE's were just more powerful and flexible than the XXK. Could not really hear a drastic difference, just about same sonic signature IME. Other than being able to push the amplifiers harder with less upper trebble breakup, theres nothing really to distinguish in moderate listening. I've used cxl and XXk4150, cxl1500DR, XXK2500, SE4200 and a pair of SE2300's....I actually still have an xxk4150 in storage. Solid amplifiers.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I have only had the pleasure of listening to a few Audison and I liked them all. They are my kind of amp very laid back and smooth sounding. But the SE amps are something special. Man!, open and powerful, Old school sound is a great way to put it. I been playing with some old school soundstream amps (MC's and D's) and man these are wonderful sounding amps. And the SE reminds me of them, but with more reserver. Both the Audison and the SE's are great amps and it depends on what you want from your system. If you are looking for smooth, laid back, robust and accurate sound stay with the Audison and the Iriduims, if you are looking for a open, dynamic, detail and accurate sound you will be hard pressed to beat the SE's.


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

so is it worth to sell my vrx 4.300 for a 4ch FD(instead of SE line) amp for better match? the audison and iridium really sound amazing with extremely smoothness! but i feel there is a little lack of transparency and top end sparkle...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

farshad said:


> so is it worth to sell my vrx 4.300 for a 4ch FD(instead of SE line) amp for better match? the audison and iridium really sound amazing with extremely smoothness! but i feel there is a little lack of transparency and top end sparkle...


Depending on your power needs. If you are going to bridge the amplifier, the 4150 is plenty. The SE4200 has much more headroom for an active setup, and is a beast in lower impedances(where its useless for frontstage use).
My gripe with something like a 4200SE is that you are paying for a 1400rms amplier for fronstage that you essentially can only use 1/3 to a 1/2 in an sq system. Same goes for Zap C2k's, its too much amplifier and at loads non essential for a multi channel amp in SQ rigs.

Another suggestion would be keep what you have and put the VRx to work in your favor by stepping up to some hard cones/domes...step up to the Nobeliums.


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

thank you, but i think the SE amps are very nice amps almost for every speaker! and i really love their look!


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,
3.5max can you tell me how are the tru amps compared to the arc amps?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

farshad,
is your tweeter the UR1? I've had those, it really doesn't shine in the shimmer department. Replaced them with LPGs


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

farshad said:


> Hello,
> 3.5max can you tell me how are the tru amps compared to the arc amps?


To generalize, same ballpark as far as sound....'old school' sounding.
Lots of balls (midbass is tight, accurate and consistant...doesnt crash), top end has extension and doesnt seem rolled off, midrange doesnt come across colored, but neutral to the recording. If you desire added warmth look elsewhere, or just be content with the the tonality of your speakers.


I love what my Steels do everybit as i liked my SE's to be honest, though there more satisfaction in the fact that they cost half what the SE's do.

The Billets are another beast. They are 'THE designer' amp flagship. In the sense in that it has a TRULY BIPASSABLE preamp. Want to run straight gain/power? No many manufacturers today give you that luxury.
You can have it that way. It has a removable/swappable and customizable preamp card if you want to play with the different colors of the rainbow- burr browns, analog devices op amps and other upgrades. You basically have some decision and choice as to what your amplifier can sound like.
All for the same ballpark price or in some cases cheaper than what you pay for Vrx, SE's and Zapco C2k's. If big $ amplifiers are your thing, in all honesty there are more perks and substance in contrast to the competition, with the TRU Billets...I dont think theres access to a more customizable amplifier available today , specially in their price range.


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

mojako said:


> farshad,
> is your tweeter the UR1? I've had those, it really doesn't shine in the shimmer department. Replaced them with LPGs


yes, but i don't think the lpg tweeters to be found here in my area.


3.5max6spd said:


> To generalize, same ballpark as far as sound....'old school' sounding.
> Lots of balls (midbass is tight, accurate and consistant...doesnt crash), top end has extension and doesnt seem rolled off, midrange doesnt come across colored, but neutral to the recording. If you desire added warmth look elsewhere, or just be content with the the tonality of your speakers.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! is there any tru dealer on the net?


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello again,
dear 3.5max i read your review on your steel amps and was very satisfied you said they have better mid bass performance than the ARC amps! which one is a more transparent amp in your opinion? and which one does have better top end extension between the two brands?
another question: can the 4200 se be ran in 3ch mode?
don't you think the 4200 SE is a waste of money? because i think the tweeter channels are too much power(2x110w) for an active setup while the mid channels are (2x110w)? and 2x400 at 4ohm bridged too much for a passive setup?


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

farshad said:


> Hello again,
> dear 3.5max i read your review on your steel amps and was very satisfied you said they have better mid bass performance than the ARC amps!


Where did he say that? I dont see him saying that at all....


> another question: can the 4200 se be ran in 3ch mode?
> don't you think the 4200 SE is a waste of money? because i think the tweeter channels are too much power(2x110w) for an active setup while the mid channels are (2x110w)? and 2x400 at 4ohm bridged too much for a passive setup


I run two 4200SE's in 3-ch mode, with a tweeter and mid from each channel and the MB off the final two channels bridged. 

Waste of money? Not in my opinion. You get what you paid for. 

Plus, there is no such thing as too much power IMO. If its too much, turn down the individual gain (the number one reason why I didnt buy the Billets - no independent gain).


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

thank you, so can i run a 2way passive front stage with a subwoofer off a 4200 SE?


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

farshad said:


> thank you, so can i run a 2way passive front stage with a subwoofer off a 4200 SE?


Sure. Just bridge 2 channels for the sub, and use the other two to power the passive components. Although, I'm not sure I would see the benefit of switching from the Audison to the Arc if you are only using it to power a sub and a passive set of components.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

~thematt~ said:


> Plus, there is no such thing as too much power IMO. If its too much, turn down the individual gain (the number one reason why I didnt buy the Billets - no independent gain).


Weird..

Billets are available with independent mono gains, they are termed the " S" models. The "AD" models use stereo gains. You can practically get a Billet how you like it:with stereo gains, with mono gains, op amp choices, no on-board preamp(line driver/processor needed), no crossovers...etc..


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

don't the arc's lack musicality and warmth?


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> Billets are available with independent mono gains, they are termed the " S" models. The "AD" models use stereo gains. You can practically get a Billet how you like it:with stereo gains, with mono gains, op amp choices, no on-board preamp(line driver/processor needed), no crossovers...etc..


Now thats information I could have done with around 12 months ago!! Pity the dealer didnt know that.... 

Oh well, cant really complain because the Arc's arent too shabby....


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Edited.


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello guys,
so after some searchings i'm planning to buy the FD amps because i can't justify the huge price difference between the SE's and FD's! which one of below options is the better choice for an active setup?
1- FD4100(bridged on the mids) + FD2200(on the tweeters) 
2- FD4150(for the mids and tweeters)
the speaker set is DLS Iridium 6.2.


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

Why not wait and get the upcoming Tru Steel S66 Six channel (4 x 50w + 2 x 100w @ 4Ω)


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

Et Cetera said:


> Why not wait and get the upcoming Tru Steel S66 Six channel (4 x 50w + 2 x 100w @ 4Ω)


wow! what an amazing amp for my active setup! but when will the amp be out? and where can i buy them on the net?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Might as well look at the Zapco Ref 650.6 as well.

6 x 60 @4ohm
6 x 90 @2ohm
4 x 50 @4ohm + 1 x [email protected]
4 x 90 @2ohm + 1 x [email protected]

or my fav the Zapco Ref 1000.4 bridged at 2 x [email protected]

Just throwing out some other options.

I really don't see any need to change out your VRx unless you are just wanting to change it, just because.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I agree with 3.5max6spd. Mani-he-knows his amps.  IMO, The arc's and audis have opposite sonic sigs. Too much of the same sonic sig with bland out the overall sound. I personally heard cars with the same speakers sounding very different.


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

How do the KS series sound compared to the FD series?


----------



## farshad (Mar 4, 2007)

are the FD line made in the usa or not?


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

farshad said:


> are the FD line made in the usa or not?


I think the current FD and KS lines are assembled somewhere outside of the US, but can't remember exactly where......... seems like it's either China or Korea, but don't recall exactly.

The FD line are really nice though. You can check out some of the internal pics I took of the FD4150 and FD4100 I had briefly, but I didn't get them hooked up as I realized I wouldn't have the space for them I thought.

The pics are at this link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page3/

I think the XXK's were made in the US though. Not sure about the SE's, but I would venture to guess they are assembled in the same location as the FD's and KS and Mini.

Arc claims they closely monitor production though. I'd suggest just emailing Fred at Arc Audio direct, as he is the source point and will be more than happy to help you I'm sure.


----------

